# Is 0.030" latex rubber "Arms"?



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I ordered some .03 and .50 latex for $200 from MC , got this answer :

"Due to the complexity of U.S. Export regulations, McMaster-Carr has decided to only accept orders from a few, long-established customers of ours overseas. We will not accept your order and regret any inconvenience this causes you.'

What " regulations " are they? I alway saw this statment in my work place :

This document contains technical data within the definition of the International Traffic in Arms Regulations, and is subject to the Export Control Laws of the U.S.Government. Transfer of this data by any means to a foreign person, whether in the U.S. or abroad, without an export license or other approval from the U.S.Department of State is prohibited. Export Authority: XXXXXXX

Thus, please help me find some latex. thank U!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Since the terrorist incident on September 11, 2001... we have had a real crackdown on a LOT of things coming in and going out. It really is a hassle sometimes to export some things. In the last couple of years it's gotten to the point where it's actually prohibitive to do some forms of business. For example, I ended up giving up my canine supplement company due to over restrictive measures and the hassle it caused. At one time we were doing over $15,000 a month in profits on foriegn sales alone.... Now, nothing.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

erlkonig said:


> I ordered some .03 and .50 latex for $200 from MC , got this answer :
> 
> "Due to the complexity of U.S. Export regulations, McMaster-Carr has decided to only accept orders from a few, long-established customers of ours overseas. We will not accept your order and regret any inconvenience this causes you.'
> 
> ...


They did the same thing to me, even though I was shipping to North Carolina, just because I had an Armed Forces billing address outside the US. I wrote them off my list of companies with which to do business, though I find it hard to fault their logic. The US government makes it very difficult for businesses to stay within the multitude of laws and regulations. You might try Rubber Sheet Roll.

http://www.rubbersheetroll.com/latex-rubber-fda-approved.htm

This is the page I ordered from last. At the time, I had an Armed Forces billing address.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for shaeing Henry.

I'm tempted to place an order soon!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I just retrun from Mesa, AZ . I found a lot shopping places are out of business, some plaza even completely empty.

I ordered some band set form Tex, but he said he has diffcultiyy to delivery on time, I end up just brought a turmk FX-1 from Bass pro shop.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

In my search for latex, I contacted a U.S based online company for latex tourniquets but they decline my order. The reason being regulations and customs related.


----------



## Tom in Kingman AZ (Jul 31, 2011)

For what it's worth. Here in AZ a slingshot is considered a weapon. There are clear rules on which animals can be hunted with one. The same regulations regarding shooting a firearm are applied to slingshots. Including but not limited to :shooting within a quarter mile of a residence etc. . So if you have a problem with squirrels in your backyard and decide to dispatch them with your slingshot the Sheriffs Department will be your next problem if you are reported.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

If the US is really this difficult to ship from, then how do they do business when the domestic market is slow? Economic suicide.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

i did notice a company in pa called roll sheet roll that sells both gum and latex sheets


----------



## bronskimac (Aug 15, 2011)

Where are you?


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Taiwan


----------



## Moen (Oct 3, 2011)

Try Thera-Band, Germny. (www.thera-bond.de) It`s more easy to get stuff from Europe than USA


----------

